# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  ok here is a better vid of a huge female ball python

## irishanaconda

her with a male lesser that i hope can do the job lol.

YouTube - a huge female ball python and my lesser male

----------


## irishanaconda

woaaaaa how did the vid get way down here lol

----------


## rabernet

> woaaaaa how did the vid get way down here lol



I had to move it down in the post in order to move the thread to another forum - it blocks my thread tools. All fixed now!

----------

_irishanaconda_ (10-10-2009)

----------


## Patrick Long

You overdubbed your OWN talking? LOL

Nice bed.



Snake is huge.

----------


## irishanaconda

> You overdubbed your OWN talking? LOL
> 
> Nice bed.
> 
> 
> 
> Snake is huge.


just be happy im wearing clothes patrick hehe

----------

_HypoPita_ (10-13-2009)

----------


## BullsBPs

Good choice of music!

----------


## Boanerges

Awsome video bro!!! That lesser is beautiful and it goes with out saying but that is a BIG female  :Good Job:

----------


## irishanaconda

thanks for the comments!! i have to supervise the breedings cause shes so big. when im at work i seperate them and pair them up when i get home. so far nothing. he is breeding the smaller girls with no prob but i dont even think he can get his tail locked with hers lol.

----------


## MsPrada

Wow. If I was him I'd feel like she was going to eat me and probably wouldnt mate with her either. Haha. But WOW. I have never seen a female that big. I mean what do you feed it!

----------


## irishanaconda

> Wow. If I was him I'd feel like she was going to eat me and probably wouldnt mate with her either. Haha. But WOW. I have never seen a female that big. I mean what do you feed it!


eats 2 med rats about every 2 weeks, its not mine but my neibhors who is loaning it to me for a few months.

----------


## pavlovk1025

> Wow. If I was him I'd feel like she was going to eat me and probably wouldnt mate with her either. Haha. But WOW. I have never seen a female that big. I mean what do you feed it!


Thats what I told Shane, that female is looking at the lesser like dinner. 

So...in the snake world..is that considered hoggin'? Just sayin.

----------


## irishanaconda

update....... he is either locked or almost there, kinda hard to tell but i went to pull him out and both of their tails were together  :Smile:

----------


## nixer

> just be happy im wearing clothes patrick hehe


thank you for covering up!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Sweet! How much does she weigh?

----------


## Kaorte

> Sweet! How much does she weigh?


Says in the vid : 4300g

----------


## dc4teg

:Good Job:  NICE, what does a big puppy like that eat?  :Razz:  now i would love to see a video of Pearl!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Says in the vid : 4300g


Holy cow! I guess I couldn't hear him say that.....

----------


## beavermatic

uhhhhhh ohhhhh....

I have, well, what I thought was a male as big as your female....

I bought it off someone a few months back, and the guy kept telling me he thought it was male. I said "well, thats awfully big for a male".

I have a 3 month old male ball python that i know for a fact is male.

but my bigger one, its nearly 5 feet long....

hmmm, maybe its not male afterall  :Surprised:

----------


## irishanaconda

u can barley see the tails in this pic but there def locked!!

----------


## MasonC2K

My 5' 5", ~3600g pastel male would make a good match  :Smile:

----------


## irishanaconda

wow!! that is a big boy!! the owner of this thought it was a male too till i probed it and it probed half the depth of a male that is about 600g lol.

----------

